# Anyone used Design'n'Buy?



## EGS

I have run across a T-shirt online design tool by "Design'n'Buy."

Does anyone have any experience with them? Their tool looks GREAT so far. It uploads company logo's fine. It transfers the "text" when you get your file. It allows color changes to stock clip art. It seems to accomplish most of what the others don't.....but still want to charge your for.

It's a flat $1950 to purchase making it steep, but like I said before...If it works I don't mind paying for it. No monthly fee.

Please post if you have used this platform.

Thanks!!


----------



## PLitv001

Hi EGS,
Did you proceed. I'm thinking about them this very moment.

Thanks,
Pavel


----------



## EGS

PLitv001 said:


> Hi EGS,
> Did you proceed. I'm thinking about them this very moment.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pavel


No, I sure didn't. I did a Skype call with them and requested pricing. He said he would get back to me the next day with pricing and I never heard from them. 

I think I am going with Advance Artist - opentshirts.org FREE design tool.


----------



## PLitv001

EGS said:


> No, I sure didn't. I did a Skype call with them and requested pricing. He said he would get back to me the next day with pricing and I never heard from them.
> 
> I think I am going with Advance Artist - opentshirts.org FREE design tool.


I tried Advance Artist's app but its geared more to screenprinting. Our use would be DTG and sublimation. I don't know the cost/complexity of changing his software for our purposes. It might be easier/quicker/cheaper to buy from a provider something that isn't open source.

Design'n'buy's website and sales person's English seems head and shoulders above no-refresh. My thinking is their Magento setup will be up 'within a week' for $1,900. On elance we used a provider from india that was supposed to deliver in late February. We are now in June. It was coming together but seemed home made. I tried to claw back our funds 2 days ago.


----------



## EGS

PLitv001 said:


> I tried Advance Artist's app but its geared more to screenprinting. Our use would be DTG and sublimation. I don't know the cost/complexity of changing his software for our purposes. It might be easier/quicker/cheaper to buy from a provider something that isn't open source.
> 
> Design'n'buy's website and sales person's English seems head and shoulders above no-refresh. My thinking is their Magento setup will be up 'within a week' for $1,900. On elance we used a provider from india that was supposed to deliver in late February. We are now in June. It was coming together but seemed home made. I tried to claw back our funds 2 days ago.


Advanced artists will work fine with DTG. In fact this is the easiest use of the programs as you don't have to worry about color count and pricing.


----------



## printingray

Hi EGS! First of all i want to say i don't like the site making tools! I always prefer to develop a site by own or hire a professional company to develop a professional site ? Because visitor never prefer the common site and give preference to a professional site.


----------



## Westrop

Hello,

I'm using the tool now for 4 years. And it is very easy to use. I have integrated into my webshop and it looks all very nice. Take a look at Cadeau artikelen bedrukken vanaf één stuk leverbaar (sorry, only in Dutch on this moment) At every product I have the designer activated.

let me know if you have anymore questions.

Rob van Westrop
justsign.nl



EGS said:


> I have run across a T-shirt online design tool by "Design'n'Buy."
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with them? Their tool looks GREAT so far. It uploads company logo's fine. It transfers the "text" when you get your file. It allows color changes to stock clip art. It seems to accomplish most of what the others don't.....but still want to charge your for.
> 
> It's a flat $1950 to purchase making it steep, but like I said before...If it works I don't mind paying for it. No monthly fee.
> 
> Please post if you have used this platform.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## herculeon

EGS, though this is old post. I have had a terrible experience with designbuy. They made me run through hoops to get simple answers and way more than I am willing to pay. Most of the competitors are free (opentshirts.com) or reasonable priced (craftshirt.com).


----------



## stevem98

We had a custom system built. It cost more (around 5k) but you have full control over everything and it is hosted on your own servers not a 3rd party deal. Support is killer too. cbsalliance.com made our site. If you have any questions PM me


----------



## stevegamble

stevem98 said:


> We had a custom system built. It cost more (around 5k) but you have full control over everything and it is hosted on your own servers not a 3rd party deal. Support is killer too. cbsalliance.com made our site. If you have any questions PM me


Pretty convincing testimonial, and very nice website.
Pretty much exactly what I was looking for, as we do all that n more.
$5k is pretty low cost for the site you have.
Must have been a lot of extra's.


----------



## allinonecrap

To everyone who has looked at this thread

BEWARE!!! design and buy are all about charging low amounts for the initial product cost.

They have a licensing feature through which you can only get all customization work done ONLY by them.

That is where they make money.

We have all in one flash solution integrated with our website and after spending $3000 we have gotten nowhere.

They have over the top development costs. For example, we wanted a copyright clause when a user uploads an image for which they charged us USD 300.

Cheap marketing strategy and bad dev team. 

Looking at their company profile, they have 12 developers in total and no offices in any other country than india. (their company profile lies about their offices other than india.

The company is complete bull**** and they rob you of your money.

Please PLEASE PLEASE do no waste your money buying this software


----------



## dnbsbm

Hello,
Thanks for your virtuous feedback, through which you are trying to confuse the genuine businesspersons comes at t-shirtforums for true feedback.

Design 'n Buy team have tried to find out any of their client with such a complaint to verify the identity, and after 5 days efforts they found nothing even similar to this.

Its shocking for me to see your approach of defaming 'Design n Buy'. I am not sure about your purpose of doing so, you may be a competitor or a client who need gold in exchange to stones. Design 'n' Buy has more than 500 successful clients in more than 60 countries globally.

This feedback looks totally fake to gain a unidentified benefit. I will suggest genuine buyers not to believe on this comment, as there is no such case found at Design'n' Buy.

Genuine Feedback Are Welcome.


----------



## Reliable

Entire Design'N'Buy Team is very supportive. Be it management, technical or support team, they are all very professional and efficient. Their response to any issue is guaranteed and is really fast. I am extremely happy to be associated with Design'N'Buy team and look forward to a long lasting relationship with them.


----------



## Westrop

Hello Guy's,

I use this tool from Design'n'Buy more than five years on https://www.justsign.nl. The first version I had was integrated in joomla. the second version in 2012 in magento. Magento is much more flexible and cashed in the sale of sizes and colors.
Meanwhile we sell well. We sell more than T-Shirts. With The tool of Design'n'Buy is everything possible to design. The collaboration will be smoothly and properly. The reaction is neatly and quickly. Right to the point.

I have to carry a list with the wishes and demands. DNB given a price and schedule the tasks. There are clear-cut agreements made what I had to purchase additional (modules) to fill in for example a wish. 

On my wish list is the next version from DNB which is also suitable for mobile devices. Between now and the next two years will undoubtedly be deployed.

If there is someone with a questions, do not hesitate to ask, here or send me a pb.

Mine Design'n'Buy gets a ten out of ten.

Regards,

Rob van Westrop


----------



## Reliable

Hello All,

I had just word with Design'N'Buy team regarding this ongoing issues which is posted by "allinonecrap" and came to know that this is totally fake reports as that fellow had asked to copy the design of one of leading client of Design'N'Buy for which Design'N'Buy had denied as a part of professionalism and client satisfaction. Due to this thing now the unprofessional and unsuccessful person is posting such crap on this valuable platform. I don't want to put their website URL here as Design'N'Buy dont want me to spoil any client's image and still wants to be nice with person which is really gratitude Design'N'Buy. It makes me proud that I am working with such a nice company as my online solution provider. 

I would appreciate if we use this platform as useful place and put true feedback of what we are using. I have used the solution and I am happy to share that it had helped me to increase my online business by 40% in just 3 months of launch. If you want to know anything more you can send me message here and I will be more then happy to share true story of my successes.


----------



## zhenjie

Reliable said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had just word with Design'N'Buy team regarding this ongoing issues which is posted by "allinonecrap" and came to know that this is totally fake reports as that fellow had asked to copy the design of one of leading client of Design'N'Buy for which Design'N'Buy had denied as a part of professionalism and client satisfaction. Due to this thing now the unprofessional and unsuccessful person is posting such crap on this valuable platform. I don't want to put their website URL here as Design'N'Buy dont want me to spoil any client's image and still wants to be nice with person which is really gratitude Design'N'Buy. It makes me proud that I am working with such a nice company as my online solution provider.
> 
> I would appreciate if we use this platform as useful place and put true feedback of what we are using. I have used the solution and I am happy to share that it had helped me to increase my online business by 40% in just 3 months of launch. If you want to know anything more you can send me message here and I will be more then happy to share true story of my successes.


Newly registered account. 2 post only, each of which is defending Design N Buy. Not suspicious at all!


----------



## Tshirt printers

Hi Guys,

I am a printer using DesignNbuy from last 2 years and had a nice experience with them. Their sales team understood my requirements clearly and my project was delivered on time without hassle. Even their support team is so knowledgeable and proactive who always gives solution to me which are feasible in the technology limitations.

I am very happy with them and would like to recommend Designnbuy - I would like to give them 5/5

Bobby
TShirt Printer


----------



## zhenjie

Design N Buy, you are not doing yourselves any favours by using fake accounts here to give testimonials. Your potential customers are not stupid.


----------



## blingit

Hi ,
I want to buy this software and I am ready to buy.
Also I have a great offer from another Builder.
Can you Bobby put your website here so I can take a look.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MPSKC

We got the All in one Designer from Design N Buy and it works as advertised. We print custom cards of different sizes and we needed the availability to receive print ready files. Design N Buy had the solution for us. You get PDF and SVG files at 300dpi ready to print. You can be creative with the templates you can build from the backend to just about any printable product (t-shirts, cell phone cases, mugs,business cards, or whatever your company prints)
They took longer than promised to get our site up and running but the support team responded to all our requests and fixed all bugs we found. The nice think is that you get a live person to talk to and not just emails. Time zone might be a little problem for US clients but they are pretty flexible. Usually if we needed to contact them it would have to be before noon or we would have to wait until next day, but they always fixed any issues we encounter.
Overall, the extension works as it should and you get live support. So I recommend this company if you are in the print business.
You can check out our site with a working version of this extension at mpskc.net


----------



## bramsluiter

I would like to respond to this. We have a good experience with Design N Buy. I would also add that the implementation of such systems cost a lot of time and can be complicated. They supported us very well. Results are great

Check it out:
http://naambordencentrale.nl/design/index/index/id/1416/cat_id/86/tstamp/1464364791#designtop

greets,

NaambordenCentrale
Bram Sluiter


----------



## leafprints

this is rubbish company and their code are confused. i just dont post many screenshot about that.
terrible experience with the company. wasted so much times and money.
if you trust me, just stay away from them.


----------



## Blue92

Amusing that the users of most of the posts praising this software have 1 post to their name.....


----------



## ChristineRice

It works and you should go for it.


----------



## ritvikdhoke

BIG SCAM!!!
Very Bad. Do Not work with them at all! 
They brainwash you into paying for their package and then deliver a sub-par product. 
The setup cost is a scam. They tell you that they will help you with setting up store fully, but they don't do anything. They will give you a website template that you wont be able to change.(Note: Its a very outdated template which makes your website look like its from the 2000's) And if you do want to change then you will have to pay them extra. Don't believe the guys in India at all, cos what they will give you after charging so much, will be a just a basic template of the website with absolutely nothing that you can do. 

They tell you are on the free trial period but its not free. We opted out during our trial period and still ended up paying the full amount. DesignNBuy is just a money sucking machine that you definitely don't want your company to be associated with, and get shrunk in the process. You will lose all your hard earned money and also get a lot of frustration if you work with these A**holes.

Advice: Find better solutions on the internet. There are many Web-to-Print solution providers who are much better than these guys both in quality of product and also in the way they treat their customers.


----------

